# update on kittens



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

weighed them again and they are little fatties lol
black was 119 is now 141!!
b n w was 119 is now 129
b n w was 131 is now 155
b n w was 139 is now 155
so looks like roxys milk is goooooood stuff lol:thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Great stuff.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My goodness.. that milk must be good..


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sounds great, well done.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

YaY:thumbup: xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bloody hell is this grams??? you are weighing them right lol?? that is crazy gains!! most ive had is 22g i think!! and thats a litter of 3!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> bloody hell is this grams??? you are weighing them right lol?? that is crazy gains!! most ive had is 22g i think!! and thats a litter of 3!


yep in grams!! im using kitchen scales so there pretty good!! yep i weighed them twice to be sure lol!!! 
will update later x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad all's going well :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's great news. I know nothing about breeding, except what I read on here, but it seems like they are growing at a great rate!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

mycatroxy said:


> weighed them again and they are little fatties lol
> black was 119 is now 141!!
> b n w was 119 is now 129
> b n w was 131 is now 155
> ...


Can you check for curly tails :lol: I think you have a litter of piglets there not kitties  Well done Roxy :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

what a chunky bunch!! keep it up!!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Mum must be doing an extra good job - give her a smooch from me.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad they are feeding well:thumbup:


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

How lovely that mum is doing such a wonderful job and you can just sit and enjoy watching these babies growing - hope they continue to thrive and do well for you


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

roxy is soo clever she has completely amazed me the way she is caring for them!! im so proud of her she will lay outside the box when there asleep and will only come down stairs for toilet breaks and to get something to eat! 

weighed them again:
was now
141 154
129 143
155 169
155 179!!!


roxy has a check up at the vets on the 14th feb so she can be booked in for her spaying, will it be ok to leave the kittens for an hour or two? they will be 3 weeks old by then?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yes that should be fine, i wouldnt take them along as they are too young.
great weights, do they the same time everyday 

just a quick tip for you, when people come to view at around 4-5weeks old, make sure that they leavetheir shoes by the front door & give them some anti bac hand gel to put on their hands


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> roxy is soo clever
> 
> roxy has a check up at the vets on the 14th feb so she can be booked in for her spaying, will it be ok to leave the kittens for an hour or two? they will be 3 weeks old by then?


Seeing a mum cat care for her kittens really is an amazing thing, I am eternally grateful that I was able to do that even once in my life.

I did not know that the mum could be neutered while the kittens were still so young though...I thought it had to be a good few weeks later when kittens were weaned. ( This is not a criticism, I am not claiming any knowledge in this field )


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> yes that should be fine, i wouldnt take them along as they are too young.
> great weights, do they the same time everyday
> 
> just a quick tip for you, when people come to view at around 4-5weeks old, make sure that they leavetheir shoes by the front door & give them some anti bac hand gel to put on their hands


yeah i weigh them of an evening around 7pm each night!!

thanks for the tips xx


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Seeing a mum cat care for her kittens really is an amazing thing, I am eternally grateful that I was able to do that even once in my life.
> 
> I did not know that the mum could be neutered while the kittens were still so young though...I thought it had to be a good few weeks later when kittens were weaned. ( This is not a criticism, I am not claiming any knowledge in this field )


no i dont think they can its just for a check up and while im there they will make the appointment for the neutering, there waiting list is quite long so the kittens will be fuly weaned by then x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> no i dont think they can its just for a check up and while im there they will make the appointment for the neutering, there waiting list is quite long so the kittens will be fuly weaned by then x


Ahh, it makes sense...and would have done earlier if I had read your post properly!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Ahh, it makes sense...and would have done earlier if I had read your post properly!


no worries lol


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

great news!! Superb weight gains!! :thumbup:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

well i think ive definately worked out what sex the kittens are!!! black one and one of the black n white ones are definately girls and the other 2 are boys! the 2 boys are the biggest!!!! by far they are so fat its so cute lol


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

new weigh in for yesterday were
was-now
154-172
143-164
169-196
179-206

proper little fatties!!!!:eek6:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous proper little fatties too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Gosh they are gorgeous little fatties!!!!

:thumbup: well done mum! :thumbup:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

want the fat black and white one


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It makes me want a kitten again looking at these pics ahh * must stay away from these threads *


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

They are lovely you should keep the black and White boy x


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

im very tempted to keep the lot lol.....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> im very tempted to keep the lot lol.....


why dont you?


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

im not sure my other half would like it lol

ok so i have the weights from the 6th & 7th feb

was 6th 7th
172-190-201
164-183-196
196-207-224
206-234-241

so still putting on loads of weight! 

so im going to buy the de-worming meds for kittens which is the best to get? and when is litter training from?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> im not sure my other half would like it lol
> 
> ok so i have the weights from the 6th & 7th feb
> 
> ...


well you always have to be ready to keep them after the 12weeks if people dont buy them or return them.

panacur paste 3,6,9,12weeks, for 3days each time, amount on the box, litter training from 4weeks for mine. litter trained by 5weeks with the little program i created :laugh:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> well you always have to be ready to keep them after the 12weeks if people dont buy them or return them.
> 
> panacur paste 3,6,9,12weeks, for 3days each time, amount on the box, litter training from 4weeks for mine. litter trained by 5weeks with the little program i created :laugh:


if the worst happens then im happy to keep them and he will have to lump it lol

ok will get some of that, when do i need to do roxy i de-wormed her roughly a week before she had the kittens?


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

how many sryinges shall i buy to begin with? would one syringe cover all 4 of them or will they need one each?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> how many sryinges shall i buy to begin with? would one syringe cover all 4 of them or will they need one each?





mycatroxy said:


> if the worst happens then im happy to keep them and he will have to lump it lol
> 
> ok will get some of that, when do i need to do roxy i de-wormed her roughly a week before she had the kittens?


thats why its at 3weeks, then its 4weeks since mums been done, so do her at the 3weeks point.

get a couple of them, you can buy them online!

Its not lumping it, its your responsability, you brought the lifes into the world its up to you to keep them and look after them


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> thats why its at 3weeks, then its 4weeks since mums been done, so do her at the 3weeks point.
> 
> get a couple of them, you can buy them online!
> 
> Its not lumping it, its your responsability, you brought the lifes into the world its up to you to keep them and look after them


oh i no that and im happy too!!!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad they are doing well


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

new weights
219
208
239
257


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ahh its so exciting had a cuddle this morning with on of the boy kittens and he has one eye open!!!! all the others still have them closed. are they able to hear yet?


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so pleased they are doing so well.
can i ask for new piccy updates.
michelle x


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ofcourse will upload some in a little while, i have a new camera so hopefully they will be good pics lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

aww lush hun, i cant wait to see pics xx :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

pics of the gorgeous kittys still need names!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

mycatroxy said:


> pics of the gorgeous kittys still need names!!!
> View attachment 58800
> 
> 
> ...


aww they are soo lush hun!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

mycatroxy said:


> pics of the gorgeous kittys still need names!!!
> View attachment 58800
> 
> 
> ...


OMG they are too cute!!! but then I am partial to black and whites lol - I love the first picture where one is lying on their back with their little paw by their head! lush!!! xx


----------



## buffington (Nov 6, 2010)

I want em I want em I want em but Mrkittymonster says NO NO NO buff is to old and spoilt and set in her ways to have a bubby running around. plus sa move is iminant for over 100 mile away so impossible :cryin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG aren't they just scrumptious :001_wub: Such cute little pink paw pads :001_wub:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks guys!!! im one proud mumma


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

mycatroxy said:


> thanks guys!!! im one proud mumma


such beautiful kittens and lovely healthy weights, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah thanks, they are soooooo sweet, mummys so proud,
michelle x


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

there current weights as of last night are 
255
233
271
291
and they are 9days old now!:thumbup:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

well roxy has her check up this morning so i can book her spaying wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad Mum and kittens doing so well - they are adorabubble! x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck at the vets! :thumbup::thumbup:xxx


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

well just got back was there only 10mins!! check up was fine and she has now been booked in for the 7th march! so only a couple of weeks until then! glad its booked now!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're adorable hope they continue to do well


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

finally the black kitten is starting to open her eyes today!!! the others have had theirs open for a few days now! all doing great they are just beautiful and have started to lick themselves which is just so cute!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

more pics please, or video of the babies.
michelle x


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ok will update with more pics later!!


----------

